# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  أسرار و تمارين بيلاتيس لجسم متناسق مستقيم ومرن

## دموع الغصون

أسرار و تمارين بيلاتس لجسم متناسق مستقيم ومرن


 "البيلاتس"





 نوع جديد من الرياضة في العالم العربي تقوم على زيادة مرونة الجسم وتساعد في تقوية الكتلة العضلية. 
  يمكن لأي شخص ممارستها مهما كان عمره، وهذا ما يميّزها عن غيرها. 
  يقول ممارسو هذه الرياضة إنّ "البيلاتس"أسهمت في تقويتهم وحصولهم على جسم مميز ورشيق.


 مبادىء البيلاتس الستّة:
 ...................................
 التمركز، المراقبة، التدفق، التنفس، الدقة ، التركيز


 هي العناصر الأساسية التي تضمن جودة عالية عند ممارسة " البيلاتس". 
  عند ممارسة هذه الرياضة، ستلاحظين أنّها تعتمد على نوعية التمرين وليس على كميته بخلف باقي أنواع الرياضات.
   فـ " البيلاتس" لا تتضمن الكثير من التكرار. 
 كما أنّها تعطي نتائج ملموسة بالنسبة إلى خسارة الوزن مع تصغير قياس محيط الخصر والأوراك في وقت قياسي.


 أفضل تمارين "البيلاتس"
 ...................................
  إذاً، تساعدك رياضة " البيلاتس" في خسارة الوزن بشكل كبير وسريع.
 اخترنا لك هنا بعض الأمثلة عن تمارين " البيلاتس" التي يمكنك ممارستها في المنزل:

  -استلقي على الأرض،ارفعي ساقيك ورأسك مع إبقاء ظهرك على الأرض،وحركي  يديك  صعوداً ونزولاً لخمس مرات مع إبقائها ممدودة ثم استريحي لمدة ثلاث  ثوان.
 كرري التمرين 50 مرة.

  - استلقي على الأرض مع إبقاء يديك بجانبك، ارفعي رجليك نحو بطنك وامسكي إحدى ركبتيك ومدّي الساق الثانية.
  كرري هذا التمرين 10 مرات.

  - اجلسي على الأرض ساقيك ممدودتين، ادفعي الجزء العلوي من جسمك نحو الأمام مع شدّ البطن الى الداخل. 
 كرري التمرين 15 مرة.

  - قفي ثابتة على الأرض مع جعل القدمين متباعدتين، مدي يديك أمامك،خذي   نفساً عميقاً وعند الزفير مدي ذراعيك إلى الأعلى ثم نحو اليمين مع جعل ظهرك   مستقيماً. 
 كرري التمرين 10 مرات.

  يمكنك عزيزتي أيضاً الإشتراك في صفوف "البيلاتس"
   في أقرب نادٍ رياضي لأنّ هذا سيدفعك إلى ممارسة الرياضة والحركة باستمرار.



 كيف نمارس تمارين البيلاتس في البيت 
  اذا رغبتِ في محاولة التدرب على بيلاتس في البيت، وبدون آلات، ضعي بساطا أومنشفة على الأرضية وقومي بالحركات الأساسية التالية ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع.
 تذكري: في بيلاتس، الشكل الجيد واجب.
 نفذي التعليمات بدقة، خذي التمارين بيسر،  وحافظي على ضمور معدتك أثناء أدائك للتمارين.



 المائة
  استلقي على ظهرك، واحنِي ركبتيك، وارفعي قدميك إلى أعلى الأرضية، وابسطي ذراعيك  إلى جانبيك.
  ارفعي كتفيك، وظهرك وذراعيك بعض الشّيء عن الأرض، ومدّي رجليك  بزاوية 45 درجة من الأرضية، مع التأكد من عدم تقويس ظهرك.
  وحرك ذراعيك إلى  الأعلى وإلى أسفل في حركات صغيرة وسريعة
  كرري التمرين 100 مرة كما هو موضح  في الصورة:




 مدّ الساق المنفرد
  اجلسي مع حني الركبتين، اقبضي على الركبة اليمنى باليد اليسرى وأسفل الساق  الأيمن باليد اليمنى، 
 واطوِي ظهرك على الأرضية في الوقت الذي تمدّي فيه الساق  اليسرى،مع الاحتفاظ بالأصابع مرتفعة حوالي 30 سنتيمترا فوق الأرض.
  وحافظ  على شد عضلات البطن وارفعي الأكتاف فوق الأرض، خذي زفيراً وغير وضع ساقيك، مع  الإمساك بالساق والرجل إلى اليسار. 
 كرري التمرين 10 مرات مع كلّ ساق، ومع  الزفير كلما غيرتِ الوضعية كما هو موضح في الصورة:




 مد ّثنائي
*  تمدّدي على الأرض مع حني ركبتيك، وارفعي قدميك حوالي 60 سنتيمترا فوق الأرض.*
  استنشق الهواء وارفع الأكتاف ببطء من على الأرض وضعي ذراعيك فوق رأسك في  الوقت نفسه الذي تمددي فيه ساقيك 
 مع المحافظة على بقاء ساقيك مرفوعتين  ومضغوطتين سوية، وسّعي ذراعيك ومدهما حواليك حتى فخذيك. خذي زفيراً وأعدي  التمرين من جديد. 
 كرّر التمرين 10 مرات كما هو موضح في الصورة: 




 مدّالساق المستقيم المنفرد
  تمدّدي على الأرض مع ثني الركبتين، ورفعي القدمين. 
 استنشقي وارفعي كتفيك إلى  أعلى وفي الوقت نفسه مدّي ساقيك، واخفضي الساق اليسرى لمسافة حوالي قدم أو  اثنين من سطح الأرض،
  ومدّي الساق اليمنى مباشرة وحركيها نحو صدرك؛ تبين الزاوية  السليمة وحرك الساق مرتين نحو الصدر؛ وغيري من وضع الساقين بسرعة،
  وحرك  الساق اليسرى مرتين. 
 كرر التمرين 10 مرات كما هو موضح في الصورة:




 مدّي الساق المستقيم المضاعف
  استلقي على ظهرك، وضعي يديك واحدة فوق الأخرى وراء رأسك، ومدّي الساقين سوية  نحو السقف، وأصابع القدمين إلى أعلى.
  استنشقي؛ وارفعي كتفيك فوق الأرض واخفضي  ساقيك إلى الأسفل ببطء مع تقريبهما إلى الأرض قدر الاستطاعة دون السماح  بتقويس ظهرك. 
 خذ زفيراً وارفع ساقيك إلى أعلى؛ 
 كرر التمرين 10 مرات كما هو  موضح في الصورة:




 الشبكة
  استلقي على ظهرك، وضعي يديك وراء رأسك، واحني ركبتيك، وارفعي قدميك فوق الأرض.
  استنشقي ولفّي جذعك إلى اليمين في الوقت الذي تمدّدي فيه ساقك اليسرى مباشرة،  وتسحبي الركبة اليمنى نحو الصدر.
  توقفي لثوان وخذ زفيراً. انتقلي من جانب إلى  آخر. 
 كرر التمرين 10 مرات كما هو موضح في الصورة:






تمارين للتخلص من السمنة في منظقة الأرداف 
  أنظري الصور وتحركي حسب اتجاهات الأسهموكرري كل تمرين عدة مرات

----------


## shams spring

*تمارين حلوة كتير رح جربها ان شاء الله 
يسلمو اديكي عالموضوع 
أكتر من رائع*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مرور عطر " شمس " 
بتمنى انك تجربيها وتستفيدي 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*موضوع حلو
وتمارين كتير سهلة اي حد يقدر يطبقها ومفيدة وما بتوخد وقت كتير
مشكورة غصون *

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورة " مطر " على المرور 
اتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
دمتم بصحة ونشاط


*

----------

